# When Will She Eat?



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 26, 2011)

I got my 1yr old Red from a fellow TeguTalk/TheTegu member (Nessie) on April 9th. On the 10th, she ate a little bit of calcium dusted turkey/papaya/collards.

Since then, she hasn't eaten anything. A couple days ago she slurped up a little egg yolk (as seen in my other recent thread) but that's about it.

She won't take anything from tongs, she spends 80% of the time hiding on the cool side. Her basking spot is 101-106F, warm side mid 80s and cool side in the 70s. The UV (Repti Glo tube 10.0) is like 9-10" from the basking area. She'll occasionally bask for at least an hour everyday around 10am to 12pm. Then she's gone for the rest of the day.

I've tried turkey (which was only eaten once), pinkies, superworms, whole ground chicken (bone + organs + small amount veggies), papaya, strawberries, quail eggs... I'm going to try crickets and other feeder worms but with the way she's been, I think they'll end up being Bearded Dragon food.

I was thinking of cutting up some adult mice and offering her that. She also will not touch any cod liver oil either.

Thoughts?


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

I would contact the person you got it from and see how/what/when they fed.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been keeping in contact with her and trying her techniques. They're a no-go.


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

What are you using to measure temps and humidity? Did she hibernate this year, and if so was she completely up when you got her?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm using both a digital thermometer and a temperature gun. She hibernated last year and was eating for the last owner before she came to me.


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmmm.. I'm not sure. I would just keep trying.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried quail eggs, turkey (w/ calcium), and strawberries just to see if she'd eat ANY of it. Nope. lol

I bagged it and put it in the fridge. I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## james.w (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe try leaving her alone for a week, only go into the enclosure to spot clean and change water if needed. A week without food won't hurt. Maybe she is just stressed from the move and needs to settle in.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been leaving her alone for most of the time. Usually when I get home, she's already hiding so I don't bug her. 

I've been offering food sparingly anyway (2-3 days) just because I'm not expecting her to eat and I don't like wasting food.


----------

